# Light bike with compact crank



## scottyanks (Jul 30, 2009)

I am looking for a light bike with a compact crank. I did RAGBRAI for the first time this year and loved it! However, I am looking for a newer lighter bike and I definately do not want to go over $1500 (hopefully less). The reason that I am looking for a light bike is a little different than most, I want a light bike for ease of lugging around the airport.  I am thinking that the Motobecane Le Champ SL looks like a good choice. Anyone have suggestions? I am new to cycling. I heard Jamis and KHS are also a good bang for buck. I am not overly concerned about the so called fitting. I have tried a bunch of bikes and I seem to get comfortable pretty quickly. I rode a hybrid and two different road bikes on Ragbrai this year and I enjoyed different things about each. Basically I am looking for best bike for dollar that is pretty light (at least under 19 lbs) and has a compact crank.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

scottyanks said:


> I am looking for a light bike with a compact crank. I did RAGBRAI for the first time this year and loved it! However, I am looking for a newer lighter bike and I definately do not want to go over $1500 (hopefully less). The reason that I am looking for a light bike is a little different than most, I want a light bike for ease of lugging around the airport.  I am thinking that the Motobecane Le Champ SL looks like a good choice. Anyone have suggestions? I am new to cycling. I heard Jamis and KHS are also a good bang for buck. I am not overly concerned about the so called fitting. I have tried a bunch of bikes and I seem to get comfortable pretty quickly. I rode a hybrid and two different road bikes on Ragbrai this year and I enjoyed different things about each. Basically I am looking for best bike for dollar that is pretty light (at least under 19 lbs) and has a compact crank.



LSL

Have one
Love it
get it if they have your size!


----------

